# Sceptor Fuel Cans Scored!



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

I've been looking for some Sceptor fuel cans for about a year now and the only ones I've seen are on EBay for prices that are way out of my range. Well today I stopped by the local Army/Navy store and found two cans (Desert Tan) for $39.99 each. One was brand new, just lightly scuffed on the bottom and the other was in great shape with a smell of gas. I just went to the Sceptor web site and ordered new gaskets and a high speed pour spout and that will put me in business for these two. Now all I need is to find 8 more and I will be happy! 

Guess I need to stop by that store more often.

If anybody knows where I can find more please let me know. I used the metal military cans while in the Corps and do not care to use them now.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*fuel cans*

For those of us who don't know what Sceptor fuel cans are, do you have any photos?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I think he means the explosion proofed ones.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*fuel can*

Perhaps this type of container.


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

Sceptor fuel cans are made in Canada and only the Military and FEMA can order them in the states since the new gasoling guidelines published in 09' from Big Brother. You know these new gas cans where you spill more than you pour when using; those are the suck a** cans that are legal. 

The metal Military Fuel cans make noise, if chipped will rust, easier to have condensation (hence water in the gas) and explode if in a fire. The Sceptor fuel cans will melt in a fire, do not ruse, can be ran over and still good, and make way less noise should they bang together. All in all a much better fuel storage solution. 

Anybody planing on bringing along extra fuel when bugging out should research this a little and I am sure you will then be looking for Sceptor fuel cans as well.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

semperscott said:


> Anybody planing on bringing along extra fuel when bugging out should research this a little and I am sure you will then be looking for Sceptor fuel cans as well.


I have fuel at the BOL, and one stop near "in between", All is stored in old (out of date) propane tanks under light pressure.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's 5 of them for sale.
http://www.armslist.com/posts/80681...llon-mfc--military-fuel-can--made-by-scepter-


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's 74 of them for sale.

http://compare.ebay.com/like/160914498690?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

ZoomZoom said:


> Here's 74 of them for sale.
> 
> http://compare.ebay.com/like/160914498690?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


Most of those listings are for just the strap or pour spout.

The only 2 listings I saw in that list for cans were over $150 each...


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Doh. My bad. I saw the picture of the can on the first link and thought they were selling cans. 

Why not use racing fuel cans. Pretty much the same concept but a lot easier to come by.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> Here's 74 of them for sale.
> 
> http://compare.ebay.com/like/160914498690?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


Spouts only....


----------

